# heeling, left or right side?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw this into the pot, do you have your dog walk on your left or right hand side? Here in UK if you walk on a road that has no pavement it's recommended that you walk on the right hand side facing oncoming traffic, hence I have Ruby to my right side so she's not going to be on my outer side towards the middle of the road. It could be argued that in the field a dog is better on the left hand side so as not to hamper a lift and swing...any thoughts folks?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We take the Middle ;D Harr

Biggens need room and chance things :

Always floss the Puffer stick team Hoyt or Martain

What this got to do with it?

nothing were stuffing the Bow ;D

She is a thrill killer she hangs just a tad Right


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

errrrr, now what was I asking, I seem to have gotten somewhat distracted..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

The Kendal Bowmen, our nations finest (and my hometown) ;D, all had the same affliction Rudy, but on a grander scale, those longbows were damned hard to hold steady with a bow arm, the easy part was drawing back with the right arm, (assuming right handed)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - K-9 police pups R trained 2 heel away from the the officers gun hand - that is the answer !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - K-9 police pups R trained 2 heel away from the the officers gun hand - that is the answer !!!!!!!!


I realised that this could cause some kinda right/wrong debate Ron, but you guys over the pond drive on the wrong side of the road, so to have your dog on left hand side, when just out for a stroll, over here could result in a dead V, the way we get boy racing hedge clippers on some of our rural lanes (like where I live)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - if everyone was left handed in the UK - this would V a mute POINT - PIKE heels 2 the side I POINT 2 - if given a choice he goes to my left - I'm a Conservative - shame on him - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine heel on the left because I'm right handed.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - Har is talking about walking that is what he posted - we are talking about shooting - LOL dove field & duck blind PIKE is on my left - the field - never on HEEL - LOL


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

For obedience competition, the heeling is to be on the left side. For rally-obedience, both left and right sides are useful.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Heel left for walking. Right for running (I run on gravel or pavement, he on grass). For heel our command is just heel. But for right side running; we say "go out" and he goes right.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy heels to the left,when the mood takes her :-*..I was once told by a gundog trainer that gundog's heel to the left because guns are usually carred to the right... Perhaps some shooters could confirm this. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Darcy heels to the left,when the mood takes her :-*..I was once told by a gundog trainer that gundog's heel to the left because guns are usually carred to the right... Perhaps some shooters could confirm this. ;D


it's something I was always told too, but is a dog really gonna get in the way if it's on same side as you're carrying your gun?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the answer is YES - S/S O/U - I have the gun broken - PIKE @ heel in a heel sit mark - likes 2 lean against me - could never get the gun up if he is on the wrong side - in a duck blind or dove field- this is very important - if using a jam o matic - the gun is pointed 2 the sky - does not mater


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - the answer is YES - S/S O/U - I have the gun broken - PIKE @ heel in a heel sit mark - likes 2 lean against me - could never get the gun up if he is on the wrong side - in a duck blind or dove field- this is very important - if using a jam o matic - the gun is pointed 2 the sky - does not mater


ah right, never thought of that Ron, Ruby sits about 2 yards away from me on occasions I get to shoot, dunno why, but she likes it there and as long as she's in vicinity that's fine with me. I thought that maybe she liked to get on my line of aim and maybe make a better mark by cutting angle down (if that makes sense, vino partaking atm, so if not making sense, my apologies  )


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - Ruby may V getting out of your LINE of FIRE !!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

